# Selling Aquarium and all related gear



## Corgar (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi All,
Please note - this thread is closed.
Thanks for your interest in items.
C


Hi,
I'm selling my aquarium and all related gear.
I was progressively buying the parts to build a Beananimal overflow marine tank but ran out of time (priorities have changed).
Photos available for all the gear.
Thanks for your interest.
Corgar

Here is the list of items for sale:

48" Giesemann HQI lamp (2X250W MegaChrome Marine + 2X54W T-5)
-- Zero hours on these bulbs - I bought them new but never used lamp.
$500

eheim 1260 Universal Pump (brand new in box) 2400 litres/hour
-- Zero hours on this pump - never used
$200

SOLD --> Vertex Protein In-sump Skimmer- model IN100 (6" x 20") with impeller
SOLD --> $125

80Gal display tank (undrilled) 16"x24"x48"
$70

20Gal sump tank (undrilled) 14"x"16"x24"
$20

All unused plastic fittings from Savko.com
4 x 2" ABS bulkheads thread/thread 
24 X 3/4" Loc-Line segments
2 x 3/4" Loc-line Wyes 
4 x 3/4 round nozzles
$20

Koralia nano 425 Turbel
$25

eheim Jager 100W heater
$10
Fluval m series ceramic 100W heater
$10
SOLD --> Aqueon Pro 200W submersible
SOLD --> $15

CoralLife 24" 2x24W T5
$25

40lbs Instant Oceans Reef salt
$15


----------



## DoubleEricG (Mar 16, 2018)

Pm sent for skimmer

Sent from my XP8800 using Tapatalk


----------



## DoubleEricG (Mar 16, 2018)

Highly recommend this seller, just bought some equipment. Very clean! Great value to be had! Grab it before it's gone.



Sent from my XP8800 using Tapatalk


----------

